# Green Tree Snake Rescue Pics



## ryno2085 (Dec 3, 2008)

Just a couple of pics i was particularly happy with from a rescue on Sunday.

I love the GTS


----------



## andyscott (Dec 3, 2008)

Very nice looking GTS ryno.
Great camera work as well, very clear tounge shots.


----------



## ryno2085 (Dec 3, 2008)

Cheers Andy.

I should mention the photography itself is thanks to a friend of mine Gary Vas. He just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## fauce (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice one, great colours. 

How many call outs do you get?? I just did my WIRES course for the north shore??


----------



## ryno2085 (Dec 3, 2008)

fauce said:


> Nice one, great colours.
> 
> How many call outs do you get?? I just did my WIRES course for the north shore??



For reptiles its about 2-3 a week at the moment which will grow a bit over the summer of course.

I think i heard North Shore is after more reptile people, you should look at doing a course if you're interested. It's well worth it IMO.

Im Northern Beaches Branch so im right next to you


----------



## SCam (Dec 3, 2008)

it looks great!!!!


----------



## BenReyn (Dec 3, 2008)

Sunning, I wish I found a specimen like that around my property.


----------



## paleoherp (Dec 3, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## GreenDiamond (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice snake.... Can i borrow the one in ur neighbours pants?


----------

